# Conectar Control de PSX a la PC



## Rich20_Hacking

Chamo te digo q ese diagrama se les hace a muchos algo complejo.  lo q necesitas es algo mas sencillo y funcional como por ejemplo el pad de PSX es muy bueno al conectarlo en la PC por la cantidad de botones q tiene yo particularmente usoe el mio tanto con los juegos de Pc compatibles con Jostign y con los emuladores de PSX, Dreamcast, N64, Super nes, Sega mega driver, y muchos mas. 


aqui tienes este:

Lista de componentes:

5 diodos 1N914 ó 1N4148 

1 conector DB-25 macho con caja

1 alargadera para pads
de PlayStation


1 fuente de alimentación
que proporcione 9V (mínimo 500 mA)

0.5 m. de cable de 2 hilos
de colores diferentes








Montaje:

Empezando por el principio

Cógete el alargador y corta el cable poco antes de llegar al extremo donde está conectado el conector macho . Pela el cable con las tijeras con cuidado de no cortar ninguno de los cables pequeñitos que lleva en su interior. Ahora pela cada uno de estos cables (excepto el de masa, que no tiene aislante que lo puedes cortar directamente) sacando poca punta.

Comprueba que tiene al menos 7 cables sin contar el de masa. Si te has asegurado de comprar uno compatible con dual-shock tienes que tener ante ti 8 cables de colorines.

Vamos a averiguar a qué agujero del conector hembra están conectados estos pequeños cables. Coge el conector hembra del cable y mete el alfiler en cada uno de los agujeros para hacer contacto y, usando el polímetro, anota a qué agujero corresponde cada cable del otro extremo (es decir, qué cable está conectado con el 'agujero' en cuestión). 

Bien, ya tenemos en un papel escrito una relación de los agujeros del 1 al 9 y a qué color de cable en el otro extremo corresponde a cada uno de ellos. Guarda esta papel en un lugar seguro que lo necesitarás más adelante.


Estañando el conector DB-25
Coge el conector DB-25 y estaña las patillas donde vamos a hacer las conexiones, que son 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 12, 18 y 19. Echa un vistazo a la figura adjunta teniendo en cuenta que la parte que se ve en dibujo es la parte donde vamos a soldar. Los pines donde vamos a hacer conexiones están en rojo. Los pines en azul son los que usaremos si conectamos un segundo pad.


CONECTOR DB-25

Soldando los diodos

Ahora llega una parte bastante delicada. Coge los 5 diodos y corta las patillas que están en el lado contrario a la marca (¿comor? ¿qué marca? ver la figura de al lado para ver la correspondencia con el dibujo en el esquema y el diodo real) hasta dejar más o menos medio centímetro (como en la imagen anterior). Ahora cogemos el soldador y estañamos esa patilla de cada diodo con cuidado de no tardar mucho tiempo haciéndolo para no dañar el diodo por el calor. 

Seguidamente nos haremos con el conector con las correspondientes patillas estañadas (como debiste hacer en el apartado anterior) y soldamos la patilla corta de cada uno de los diodos en las patillas 5, 6, 7, 8 y 9 del conector DB-25. Recuerda que tienes que soldar los 5 diodos en la orientación correcta, ya que si no lo haces el 'invento' no funcionará. Tiene que quedar como en la imagen de al lado.

Y por último, soldando los cables

Y ya estamos en el último paso de esta parte mecánica. Guiándote por el esquema del circuito y por el papel donde anotaste la correspondencia en tu alargador de los agujeros del conector hembra y los cables del otro extremo, suelda en su pin correspondiente cada cable del alargador. 

El cable que corresponda al agujero 5 del conector lo tienes que soldar a la otra patilla de los 5 diodos. Suelda este cable a la patilla del diodo central y luego deja caer una gotita entre cada patilla para conseguir cortocircuitar las 5 patillas tal y como aparece en el circuito.

Si te fijas, el agujero 6 del conector hembra debe ir conectado a los pines 18 y 19 del conector DB-25. Para ello suelda el cable correspondiente del alargador en cualquiera de los dos pines y luego pon un gotita de estaño entre estos dos pines para cortocircuitarlos.


Sólo si quieres usar el Force Feedback del pad...

Cógete un cable de dos hilos de 0,5 m. de colores diferentes (rojo y negro, p.e.) y conecta el cable rojo al cable del alargador que corresponda al agujero 7. El otro cable (el negro) lo sueldas pin 18 o 19 donde tiene que estar conectado el cable que corresponda del agujero 6. Asegúrate que tras hacer esto sigan en contacto ambos pines por la gota de estaño que aplicamos antes. 

El otro extremo de este cable lo conectamos a la fuente de alimentación teniendo MUCHO CUIDADO de que el negro lo hacemos al negativo (-) y el rojo al positivo (+) y que la tensión es de 9 V. Utiliza el polímetro para esto. 

Y ya está. Repasa todos los pasos antes de conectar el conector DB-25 al puerto paralelo.


            SIN FORCE FEEDBACK:








             CON FORCE FEEDBACK:








Softwares:

DirectPad 5.0 (Para Windows 9x/ME)

http://www.emulatronia.com/parcial/dpadpr50.zip


PSXPAD(Para Windows XP/2000) 

http://www.psxpad.com/index_e.php


 Joytokey 3.6 (Para MS-DOS)

http://www.emulatronia.com/emus/utiles/jtk36en.zip


SNESKEY 1.63 (Para MS-DOS)

http://www.emulatronia.com/emus/consolas/snes/sneskey.zip



****Como conctar un segundo control por el mismo puerto:


Anexo 1. Conectar un segundo pad de PlayStation® al mismo puerto paralelo

Sois muchos los que me habeis pedido que os explicara cómo conectar otro pad de PlayStation®. Este segundo pad tendrá una funcionalidad absoluta (funcionan todos los botones e incluso el force-feedback®). Antes de empezar ya con la explicación os tengo que dejar claro que yo no he hecho el montaje, y que me apoyo en lo que se dice en la documentación del DirectPad. En teoría si funciona el primer pad debería funcionar el segundo también perfectamente. Pero vamos a empezar ya...

Es sencillo. Compra un segundo alargador y con un poco de habilidad suelda todos los cables al DB-25 de la misma manera que lo hiciste con la primera excepto los cables que irían soldados a los pines 10 y 12 del DB-25. Vamos sustiuir estas conexiones de esta manera:

El cable que iría al pin 10 del DB-25 suéldalo al pin 13 
El cable que iría al pin 12 del DB-25 suéldalo al pin 15 
Como ya he dicho, los demás cables suéldalos a los pines correspondientes. 

Si aún necesitas un esquema, aquí tienes uno:








Las conexiones punteadas y los números en rojo del DB-25 corresponden a las 
variaciones respecto al diseño original. Presta atención a estos cambios.
Si vas a usar FORCE FEEDBACK® en ambos pads, deberías suministrar
los 9 V por separado a cada uno de los pads.

Ahora lo que tienes que hacer es instalar otro driver del DirectPad de la misma manera que hiciste la primera vez pero esta vez, en la pestaña Configure cambia el ID por 2 (ya he dicho que no lo he hecho yo, pero supongo que será de esta manera).

Si, una vez conectado, no funcionan ninguno de los pads, es posible tu puerto paralelo no sea capaz de alimentar a los dos pads y necesites utilizar la fuente de alimentación de 5 v externa que explico más adelante cómo conectarla.



*************Rich20_Hacking*************

********Valenci - Venezuela***************


Fuente: utilidades de Emulatronia


----------



## jmax6

tengo este diseño y me ha funcionado pero la verdad es que me gustaria modernisarme he oido que existe un modelo usb pero no lo he podido encontrar, le agradeceria a la persona que me pueda facilitar este diseño...


----------



## duber

buscando por ahi me encontre una pagina muy buena que tiene el tutorial de como conectar un control de play station por medio de usb  
www.universogames.tk
o
www.universogames.5gigs.com

en la seccion  harware

excelente tutorial 8)


----------



## duber

duber dijo:
			
		

> buscando por ahi me encontre una pagina muy buena que tiene el tutorial de como conectar un control de play station por medio de usb
> www.universogames.tk
> o
> www.universogames.5gigs.com
> 
> en la seccion  harware
> 
> excelente tutorial 8)



Estas paginas ya no existen el dueño es amigo mio y me pidio que le hiciera el favor de ponerle aqui su nueva web www.universojuegos.net aqui encontraras todo lo referente al  control de play station por medio de usb en la seccion hardware


----------



## mobre

Creo que es mas facil comprar la ficha para el control para conectarlo a la PC. Es una ficha muy simple que se conecta a un USB 2.0 y me costo unos $30 (Argentinos).

mobRe.


----------



## jhon jairo cabrera vargas

Re: conectar control de play station al pc por medio de usb

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Iniciado por duber 
 buscando por ahi me encontre una pagina muy buena que tiene el tutorial de como conectar un control de play station por medio de usb  
www.universogames.tk
o
www.universogames.5gigs.com

en la seccion harware

excelente tutorial 8) 

Estas paginas ya no existen el dueño es amigo mio y me pidio que le hiciera el favor de ponerle aqui su nueva web www.universojuegos.net aqui encontraras todo lo referente al control de play station por medio de usb en la seccion hardware 



hola en ninguna de las paguina ya aqui citadas las paguina no habren ono responden al buscadorrr no se si ustedes tengan otra dirrecion en particular 
otra pregunta:
¿ustedes saben como hacer una radio control con un control de playstation'?
les agradeceria por su colaboracion prestada


----------

